# Cherry Grove Fishing Report



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

K...so all you guys tried to help me and I'm finally here. Came in Sunday late and started fishing Monday morning at 7 AM with shrimp. Caught 5 whiting and a couple of spots, nothing of size but enough to start a meal with. Fished around lunchtime again and caught 3 more in about an hour by tipping the shrimp with Fishbites artificial bloodworms. Watched the beach as the kids played and noticed a swimming pool hole right in front of the lifeguard station with a rut running out to the ocean at dead low tide. Marked that baby and went back there Tuesday morning at 7 AM about high tide. Got 3 more mullets and had one heck of a hit. Almost took the rod out of the sand spike. After setting up the canopy and playing in surf for awhile I got the sand flea rake out and started looking. Didn't take but 30 minutes to get enough for a couple of days. As low tide came at lunch i tried the sand fleas chunked out as far as I could throw it. Had one heck of a hit and missed him somehow so baited back up and threw it back out. Hit it again and had his hiney. Probably was about a 2 pound whiting. He was fun. Baited back up and chunked it out again. After a few the line went slack. Reeled it in slowly and kept waiting. Finally felt him on there and set the hook. Rod bent and it was on. Best fish of the week! Had him halfway in and saw him roll on top, white belly....omg a flippin doormat flounder, kept him taught and finally got an eye on him.....a freaking turtle. He was probably 17-18 inches across his shell and had a short fat head, looked like spikes in center of his back, loggerhead??? Got him close enough to me and cut the line close to the hook. I was seriously afraid to bring him on the beach and take the hook out because of all the turtle protectors. I figured if I brought him on the beach either one of them or the lifeguard would make me take him to a turtle hospital to have the hook removed. Anyways...this is the best fishing, although not great, I have had at Cherry Grove. Cant wait until the morning to put those sand fleas back out there and see what happens.


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

sand fleas are the way to go. Outfishes all other bait in the surf Imo and keeps the dink whiting and croakers away too.


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep...not to mention the cost of 10 dollar a pound shrimp or 9 bucks a bag for the bloodworms. do you think that was a loggerhead. Did i do the right thing by cutting the line above the hook or should i have brought him in and got the pliers out?


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

Amen! bait gets expensive. It sounds like a loggerhead, dont know a whole lot about them, but Im pretty sure it wasnt a green by your description. You did the right thing by cutting above the hook. The hook will rust out and go away over time


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

*In close*

You mentioned that you threw out as far as you could, try the fleas in the suds just off the beach.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice goin, I hope you get some more.


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

during high tide just 40 yds out worked but at dead low tide waded out to sandbar and chunked it. thats where the action seemed to be. ????


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice report. You handled the turtle just fine.


----------

